# Necesito diagrama de la potencia American pro APX 800



## RubMig (Ene 28, 2013)

Hola colegas necesito el diagrama de la potencia American Pro APX 800 por que tiene los electrolíticos de la fuente reventados y no tienen nada escrito como para poder reemplazarlos por otros con los mimos valores.
un cordial saludo


----------



## MD80 (Ene 29, 2013)

http://diagramas.diagramasde.com/audio/AMERICAN_PRO_APX.jpg


----------



## RubMig (Ene 29, 2013)

Gracias colega por el dato es muy bueno solo que me falta el diagrama de la fuente de alimentación o también puede ser el dato de cuanto micro faradios, que voltaje son los electrolíticos grandes que están de filtro después de los diodos los cuales no tienen nada escrito como poder identificarlos y reemplazarlos.
 Un cordial saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2013)

RubMig dijo:


> Gracias colega por el dato es muy bueno solo que me falta el diagrama de la fuente de alimentación o también puede ser el dato de cuanto micro faradios, que voltaje son los electrolíticos grandes que están de filtro después de los diodos los cuales no tienen nada escrito como poder identificarlos y reemplazarlos.
> Un cordial saludo



La tensión de los electrolíticos la obtienes de agregar un 15/25% al valor de tensión que tienes luego de rectificar y filtrar.
Para el valor en µF, mides el capacitor mas grande (En tamaño físico) que entre en la placa y colocas todos iguales, si te pasas o quedas un poco corto casi con seguridad nadie se va a enterar.

En el diagrama que te pasaron figura la tensión de alimentación ± 70Vcc, así que seguramente los capacitores son de 100V


----------



## crisdochot (May 15, 2014)

hola. saben tengo un american pro apx 1200. necesito el diagrama para repararlo, ya que tiene componen que explotaron y no se sus valores. alguien me puee ayudar


----------



## RubMig (May 15, 2014)

Hola crisdochot es el mismo mira bien los componentes. Si no te figuran los componentes decime por que tengo una en reparación aquí en mi taller


----------



## perramia (Feb 20, 2017)

*H*ola *, *soy tecnico electronico *, *me dedico a la reparacion y en estos momentos estoy luchando con una potencia *A*merican *P*ro modelo apx 1200, me gustaria que me puedan ayudar con el diagrama o con algunas pautas o ideas de como proseguir. 

La informacion que tengo es que repare uno de los canales el cual funciona pero clipea llegando al 50% de su power, ajuste el bias comparando con el otro canal,midiendo en las resistencias de emisor de 0.68 ohms de los transistores de salida, lleva 3 npn c4468 y 3 pnp a1695, calibre el bias y los dos canales dio un voltage de 5mv osea 7,35ma me parecio demasiado bajo pero como uno de los canales no reparado originalmente marca igual,me parecio que esta bien*.*

*O*tro dato que me sorprendio es su fuente de alimentacion que es de +105v,0v,-105v,algo alta para 3 transistores por riel, el trafo toroidal es de 74vca,0,74vca, por supuesto enorme, les puedo agregar que el voltage de salida sin señal y con la entrada en corto a masa, es de 14mv. Los diagramas que hay en los foros,no coincide con la power, les agrade*c*eria de antemano toda la ayuda que me puedan brindar, desde ya muchas gracias! ...


----------

